# Honda HS724 Pull the trigger pricing



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi guys, my neighbor the Honda guy is drooling over my new/used HS55. Even before I got the HS55 he was talking about the purchase of a new Honda. So, with the new ones on the way what's "pull the trigger" pricing on a new, (old style), HS724TA and or HS724K1WA. He's ready to make offers with a couple of dealers. Here's what he's thinking so far:
HS724TA ...... $1950.00 + tax
HS724K1WA... $1850.00 + tax

He likes the new features on the new 2016's but he's willing to give up those for some great pricing. If he does not get a good deal he's going to stay the course and get a new one next year.

Remember prices vary over the country but I think these dealers are motivated to sell and it's still pre-snow weather here.

So, what would you guys reasonably offer?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Hi guys, my neighbor the Honda guy is drooling over my new/used HS55. Even before I got the HS55 he was talking about the purchase of a new Honda. So, with the new ones on the way what's "pull the trigger" pricing on a new, (old style), HS724TA and or HS724K1WA. He's ready to make offers with a couple of dealers. Here's what he's thinking so far:
> HS724TA ...... $1950.00 + tax
> HS724K1WA... $1850.00 + tax
> 
> ...


I think I'll wait untill new HSS are rolling in then you will get better pricing on leftover 2015 model blowers.
Here in CT there is a dealer that is taking $700 off an HS928
Leftover Honda 9hp 28" Track Snowblower up to $700 off Snow Blower


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I think I'll wait untill new HSS are rolling in then you will get better pricing on leftover 2015 model blowers.
> Here in CT there is a dealer that is taking $700 off an HS928
> Leftover Honda 9hp 28" Track Snowblower up to $700 off Snow Blower


Thanks for the link. I gave the guys over at CP&S a call. Nice folks to talk to BTW. The $700 off is for the TAS the TA is $600 off list. The salesman I talked to said they are going fast with very few, like 2 TA left. So I don't think they will have any of this lot past November.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is another link that another member sent me.
New Honda Snow Blower Truckload Liquidation


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The previous links are just for reference as the discounted prices that could be found on leftover 2015 Honda snowblower models.


----------



## RAD (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link @hsblowersfan. I called Nault's to see what their inventory blowout pricing was and it's kind of a joke. The HS724TA is $1999 and the HS928TA is $2599. 

Since Honda is selling the HSS928AAT through Home Depot for $2579, why would anyone buy a 2015?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RAD said:


> Thanks for the link @hsblowersfan. I called Nault's to see what their inventory blowout pricing was and it's kind of a joke. The HS724TA is $1999 and the HS928TA is $2599.
> 
> Since Honda is selling the HSS928AAT through Home Depot for $2579, why would anyone buy a 2015?


It does sound like a joke at that price for the HS928TA, a couple of months ago I posted a link where a dealer was selling HS928TA for $2099 wich I thought was good.
:blowerhug:


----------

